# Difference Between Allegy Test 95018 and 95004



## Diana2032 (Oct 24, 2016)

Good afternoon Everyone,

I'm new to Allergy Testing, would anybody be kind enough to explain to me what the difference is between CPT codes 95018 (Allergy testing, any combination of percutaneous (scratch, puncture, prick) and intracutaneous (intradermal), sequential and incremental, with drugs or biologicals, immediate type reaction, including test interpretation and report, specify number of tests) and 95004 (Percutaneous tests (scratch, puncture, prick) with allergenic extracts, immediate type reaction, including test interpretation and report, specify number of tests). I really don't know what to look for when auditing these type of procedures.

Best Regards,

Vanessa


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 25, 2016)

95004 is for just percutaneous tests and 95018 is a combination of percutaneous and intracutaneous tests.


----------



## johnson.r.a (May 23, 2017)

when coding 95018, for intracutaneous with drugs, is the administration of the drug 96372 separately billable or is the administration included with CPT 95018?


----------

